# ABKC's Newest Grand Champ



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I love this dog and I was extremely happy to see he GR CH this weekend; he definitely deserves this title!
 SAY HELLO TO THE
NEW ABKC GRAND CHAMPION

*GATEKEEPER *
OF
LUNARGOD KENNELS 








 
CONGRATULATIONS! 

His wins that led up to his GR CH title: 
*FLORIDA SPRING FLING
ABKC JUDGE JOHN EASTERLY**
BEST CHAMPION
BEST IN SHOW

EXOTIC BULLY EXTRAVAGANZA
ABKC JUDGE ROLANDO MATA
BEST CHAMPION
BEST IN SHOW

ATOMIC DOG MAG SUPER BULLY SHOW
ABKC JUDGE CHAS LISTENBEE
BEST CHAMPION
BEST IN SHOW

SC BULLY BASH
ABKC JUDGE CHAS LISTENBEE
BEST CHAMPION
BEST IN SHOW

MEMORIAL DAY BULLY EXPO
ABKC JUDGE ERROL BODDEN
BEST CHAMPION
BEST IN SHOW*


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

That is awsome and well deserved congrats to him!


----------

